# The truth about Astro Sky: virtually no results from mewing



## Feminineboi (May 7, 2020)

just go watch his transformation video. The only thing that changed through the years was the width and thickness of his masseter muscles and facial fat/bloat. But basically 100% masseter muscles. He even says in the video that around age 21 (see 3rd image) is when he started incorporating "hard foods" in his diet, and this is EXACTLY when you see results on his face.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (May 7, 2020)

are you blind


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (May 7, 2020)

breaking news


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (May 7, 2020)

thanks feminineboi


----------



## retard (May 7, 2020)

greycel his bizygo width probably expanded somewhere between 8-12 mm


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 7, 2020)

Puberty years ascensions don't count. Or better said. It's hard to say what is the cause. growth years


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 7, 2020)

Mewing expectations






Mewing reality












Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## OldRooster (May 7, 2020)

I always go get some chewing gum after seeing threads like this.


----------



## Feminineboi (May 7, 2020)

fuccccc said:


> thanks feminineboi


Np, fuc


----------



## Lorsss (May 12, 2020)

From 18 to 20 years old my Midface ratio changed from 0.85 to 0.93
In my opinion most of Astrosky transformation is due to late puberty and masseter gains.

not everyone improves his face through making his masseter bigger, not everyone benefits from mewing, not everyone benefits from late puberty


----------

